

My Mistakes - Kopion
http://www.gwern.net/Mistakes

======
revx
Fascinating all the way through. If you get put off by the author's talk on
religion, please consider just skipping that section and continuing the rest
of the article - there's plenty of food for thought that doesn't concern the
bible at the next section header.

~~~
kelnos
It's kind of sad, I think, that what you said needs to be said... that knee-
jerk reactions to strong opinions on religion can (in some people's minds)
invalidate everything else a person might want to say.

------
smartician
Seems interesting, but I stopped reading after a few paragraphs because of the
black/blue/purple text. At first I thought the author put an insane amount of
hyperlinks in the text, but then I discovered that they aren't clickable, and
the text colors are just mere gimmicky decoration?

~~~
tinalumfoil
The website is using something called BeeLine Reader that's supposed to help
people keep their place while reading or read faster. Personally, I find it
makes text more difficult to read, but some people like it.

[http://www.beelinereader.com/](http://www.beelinereader.com/)

~~~
smartician
I see, I suspected something like this. Maybe it would work better if it
weren't using the traditional HTML link colors for (un)followed hyperlinks.
The "Gray" color scheme seems a lot subtler.

